# We need an option to report problem files in the Download Center



## Destructobot (Jul 31, 2008)

Topic. Regular users need a better way of dealing with problem/fake files than leaving a comment or PMing a staff member.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry misread the title. I agree.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a virus from one of the files =O


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 31, 2008)

What do people think of a 'general report form'? Like the report button for posts, but it can be for anything the members think needs the staff's attention?


----------



## Narin (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll add this to my todo list. I am working on a few bugs with the download center anyways


----------



## Costello (Jul 31, 2008)

hah, Narin got so much work to do now


----------



## science (Jul 31, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> hah, Narin got so much work to do now



At least someone around here is working!


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 31, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> What do people think of a 'general report form'? Like the report button for posts, but it can be for anything the members think needs the staff's attention?


That would be great, but I think we should have that in addition to a report button on the download pages, not instead of it.


*SavageWaffle:* I hope you told a staff member which file it was. We certainly don't want that sort of thing to stay in the DL center.


----------

